# Dropping Ash tree on the lake.



## ChiHD

Nothing special just dropping an ash that was hit by lightning a few years back. New homeowner was concerned. Little nervous about driving on the ice but the locals were saying it was 2 feet thick and people drive across it all the time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye-8Ckf8bXA



Heads up to all the rednecks and good ol boys...turn of your speakers if you hate hip hop!!


----------



## lumberjack333

Hey quit cuttin on my terf!

Haha just kiddin man, nice job. I can't believe the ice held for that!

Was that classified? I'm sure it was, whats that song called?


----------



## Tree Pig

The only thing that would have made that interesting is if the ice gave way and the two trucks went under. Maybe you do that all the time and have confidence in it but I would think the dynamic forces are too unpredictable to risk that especially with your trucks and chipper on the ice.


----------



## ChiHD

lumberjack333 said:


> Hey quit cuttin on my terf!
> 
> Haha just kiddin man, nice job. I can't believe the ice held for that!
> 
> Was that classified? I'm sure it was, whats that song called?



Classified-Oh Canada, yeah I was nervous on the ice but it was 2 feet thick...apparently that's lots?

Someone told me that those big transports will be fine on anything over 18" so I felt somewhat safe but still nervous!


----------



## ChiHD

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The only thing that would have made that interesting is if the ice gave way and the two trucks went under. Maybe you do that all the time and have confidence in it but I would think the dynamic forces are too unpredictable to risk that especially with your trucks and chipper on the ice.



Have you ever posted a vid? Go have another glass of haterade.


----------



## ChiHD

Another thing this is a very shallow lake...6 feet at it's deepest point and the day before they had drag races across the middle of it!!


----------



## oldirty

ArborCARE(705) said:


> Have you ever posted a vid? Go have another glass of haterade.



lol.


thanks for sharing. part timers think its easy. ive seen classified. he from nova scotia, no? saw him in halifax.


----------



## Tree Pig

ArborCARE(705) said:


> Have you ever posted a vid? Go have another glass of haterade.



What were you expecting someone to jump up and praise you for a simple notch and drop. No idea on actual dimensions so lets just assume the tree ways 4000lbs its not far fetched to think that could be producing 40,000lbs of force on impact so I dont think that wondering how safe that was is that out of the ordinary and it wasnt meant to be offensive just curious. The part that bugged me was the music, bragging about being Canadian is like running around waving your bronze metal yelling I got third I got third... No one really cares.



oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing. part timers think its easy. ive seen classified. he from nova scotia, no? saw him in halifax.



So Oldirt since your the self appointed gods gift to tree cutters tell what was so impressive about that.


----------



## clearance

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The part that bugged me was the music, bragging about being Canadian is like running around waving your bronze metal yelling I got third I got third... No one really cares.



Now thats pretty funny Stihl. I turned off my speakers, I hate hip-hop, rap, whatever you wanna call that grunting ape with a turntable dreck. 
Now, the undercut was a little big, the backcut was a little high, but at least it was straight and level. Would have been safer to hang a block on one truck, and pull with the other truck on solid ground. And wedges could have been used, just in case. But a decent job, went as planned.


----------



## ChiHD

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> What were you expecting someone to jump up and praise you for a simple notch and drop. No idea on actual dimensions so lets just assume the tree ways 4000lbs its not far fetched to think that could be producing 40,000lbs of force on impact so I dont think that wondering how safe that was is that out of the ordinary and it wasnt meant to be offensive just curious. The part that bugged me was the music, bragging about being Canadian is like running around waving your bronze metal yelling I got third I got third... No one really cares.
> 
> 
> 
> So Oldirt since your the self appointed gods gift to tree cutters tell what was so impressive about that.



As I said in the first post..."nothing special", first time out working this year and happened to have the camera. Never seen you post a single video but always seem to be the first to rip someone or try to bring them down. I guess that's your thing. As far as the music I even warned you about it. 
Olddirty we had a 3:1 on the pull rope, and the toolbox with the wedges got left at the shop. Tree was pretty much straight up and down, maybe a very slight back lean so I wasn't too worried. 

Peace.


----------



## Tree Pig

ArborCARE(705) said:


> As I said in the first post..."nothing special", first time out working this year and happened to have the camera. Never seen you post a single video but always seem to be the first to rip someone or try to bring them down. I guess that's your thing. As far as the music I even warned you about it.
> Olddirty we had a 3:1 on the pull rope, and the toolbox with the wedges got left at the shop. Tree was pretty much straight up and down, maybe a very slight back lean so I wasn't too worried.
> 
> Peace.



I wasnt ripping you or your work I think your confused I am more then polite all the time. If I am ripping someone here its usually in fun not on their work quality. I was honestly just questioning the soundness of dropping all that weight on the ice with 80k in equipment parked on it. Sorry you took offense at the first post... but not the second. I know as Oldirt mentioned I am not a "fulltime" tree worker but I know enough about WLL and dynamic weighting that it may have been a little questionable. I just think if you calculated it and new it to be safe maybe you should have supported that with a little data so every Do it yourselfer or part time know nothing doesnt think that is safe to do all the time.


----------



## oldirty

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> what was so impressive about that.



you couldnt do that tree. any which way you look at it.


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> you couldnt do that tree. any which way you look at it.



lol yeah okay Oldirt whatever dude, I really respect your knowledge and your opinion but your just talking out of your ass man. With the split or with out it there was nothing hard about that tree, also like I said I wasnt busting his balls about the job just dropping that on the ice. It was out of actual curiosity about the safety of it. I know very well that you dont like people that dont do tree work full time, but I would really respect you more if you would base your judgements on facts and not prejudicial self philosophies (let me know if I need to explain the big words to you). I apologize to you that I make more in 1 year then you do in 2 or 3 in your job in my first job maybe I should quit that and hope I would meet your approval. When I retire and I am doing tree work full time you are gonna have to come up with a new reason to dislike me.


----------



## oldirty

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> lol yeah okay Oldirt whatever dude, I really respect your knowledge and your opinion but your just talking out of your ass man. With the split or with out it there was nothing hard about that tree, also like I said I wasnt busting his balls about the job just dropping that on the ice. It was out of actual curiosity about the safety of it. I know very well that you dont like people that dont do tree work full time, but I would really respect you more if you would base your judgements on facts and not prejudicial self philosophies (let me know if I need to explain the big words to you). I apologize to you that I make more in 1 year then you do in 2 or 3 in your job in my first job maybe I should quit that and hope I would meet your approval. When I retire and I am doing tree work full time you are gonna have to come up with a new reason to dislike me.



so this is what it sounds like when you jerk off into your own mouth?

you and your money. blah b;ah blah. you sound like the typical hard on cop that thinks his sht dont stink.

whatever though keep doing those cake trees. thats the difference between the two of us, career wise. i could do both of your jobs no problem. you couldn't do mine.


----------



## oldirty

hey arbor care thanks for the vid.


----------



## ChiHD

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I wasnt ripping you or your work I think your confused I am more then polite all the time. If I am ripping someone here its usually in fun not on their work quality. I was honestly just questioning the soundness of dropping all that weight on the ice with 80k in equipment parked on it. Sorry you took offense at the first post... but not the second. I know as Oldirt mentioned I am not a "fulltime" tree worker but I know enough about WLL and dynamic weighting that it may have been a little questionable. I just think if you calculated it and new it to be safe maybe you should have supported that with a little data so every Do it yourselfer or part time know nothing doesnt think that is safe to do all the time.



No problem man you make some valid points. The lake depth (Chemong Lake is 6 feet deep at it's deepest point!) at the shore was 3 feet and the ice was 2 feet thick so I felt pretty good. I was nervous as hell driving on the ice especially since a guy put his truck through the ice 20 mins south of here last week pulling out an ice hut. That lake is a lot deeper and has many rivers and underground streams taht don't freeze over that well. I know this lake quite well. I said a little prayer before I drove onto the ice!!

I definately don't recomend this to anyone, but knew the homeowner was getting a few quotes and priced it to be in and out in less than 3 hours. It's been a slow winter! Would I do it again? Yes, definately on this lake because I know it so well, but never on any other lake. The temp has been -20 for the last 3 weeks overnight.

At least you know what saws to use! Now, I will live up to another Canadian stereotype and crack my 10th beer for the night and continue celebrating my Toronto Maple Leafs stomping of the Ottawa Senators even though we are last place in the league!!!


----------



## ChiHD

oldirty said:


> hey arbor care thanks for the vid.



thanks man. for the record I like your style!!


----------



## woodlotguy

Dropping trees out onto the ice is a common practice in my area.many of the waterways are lowered in the winter so there the lake or river freezes right to the bottom.Lots of times it is the easiest way to access island properties.Always amusing to see somone encounter topwater for the first time,they think they are going down and can not undersatnd why everyone else is not panicing.Knowing ice conditions in the specific location is very important however.


----------



## ChiHD

woodlotguy said:


> .Knowing ice conditions in the specific location is very important however.



Very true. Where do you work out of?


----------



## lumberjack333

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The part that bugged me was the music, bragging about being Canadian is like running around waving your bronze metal yelling I got third I got third... No one really cares.



WTF is with that SoM...


As far as having the equipment out there... well 24" of ice is alot. But I probably would have waited until after dropping the tree to move it out there. By the sounds of it you were probably only in a couple feet of water anyways though.

Classifieds good ####. What else do you think all us stoner Canadians do up here, other than hotbox igloos.....?


----------



## ChiHD

lumberjack333 said:


> WTF is with that SoM...
> 
> 
> As far as having the equipment out there... well 24" of ice is alot. But I probably would have waited until after dropping the tree to move it out there. By the sounds of it you were probably only in a couple feet of water anyways though.
> 
> Classifieds good ####. What else do you think all us stoner Canadians do up here, other than hotbox igloos.....?



We were gonna drop it first and then drive out but needed something to anchor the block to. In the past I have augered through the ice and pushed a cedar post through for an anchor but I felt pretty good about this situation and the trucks were over 50 feet away from the top of the tree.

you stayin busy out there Lumberjack?? My friends brother opened up for Class as well as Method and Red in Barrie a few times. Check out his myspace and watch for his new video on Much Music!!

http://www.myspace.com/sicktricks14


----------



## Taxmantoo

As I understand it, you need 3' of clear solid ice to land a 50,000lb airplane. 
(but hopefully the plane doesn't slam down as fast as a tree)
Apparently you had enough ice, but I wouldn't know how to figure the safe thickness for trucks plus impacting tree, so that part would have made me quite nervous. 

Two things I noticed in the video. You never looked up while cutting, and you stayed within 10' of the stump the whole time it was coming down. If it had barberchaired while you were walking 5' behind the stump, or if it had dropped a limb while you were cutting...


----------



## ChiHD

taxmantoo said:


> As I understand it, you need 3' of clear solid ice to land a 50,000lb airplane.
> (but hopefully the plane doesn't slam down as fast as a tree)
> Apparently you had enough ice, but I wouldn't know how to figure the safe thickness for trucks plus impacting tree, so that part would have made me quite nervous.
> 
> Two things I noticed in the video. You never looked up while cutting, and you stayed within 10' of the stump the whole time it was coming down. If it had barberchaired while you were walking 5' behind the stump, or if it had dropped a limb while you were cutting...



Great points. For the record I have never had a tree barber chair on me in over 15 years, and we had it secured with a 15000 lb strap. Also on flat ground a kick back from the trunk is next to impossible. We did a pull test before I started to cut to check for any falling limbs. 

In my opinion looking up is the worst thing you can do. I can see when the tree is starting to go by looking at the back cut, and when it starts to open I know it's going. I would rather take a dead branch on the top of my hard hard than square in the face.


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> so this is what it sounds like when you jerk off into your own mouth?
> 
> you and your money. blah b;ah blah. you sound like the typical hard on cop that thinks his sht dont stink.
> 
> whatever though keep doing those cake trees. thats the difference between the two of us, career wise. i could do both of your jobs no problem. you couldn't do mine.



LoL oldirt your intelligence is showing through. I am far from a "hard on cop" I dont live and breath police work. I dont even hang out with cops. Its just a career that chose me and I took it. Though it has its benefits it has taken a lot out of me in the last 16 years. I have been through some crazy ####. But with that mentioned I dont talk about my cop #### in here very often. As a matter of fact you are the first one that caught on to it a long time ago. My point is only that you pass judgement on people about their knowledge and abilities based only on whether or not they do this work full time. I have to tell you the truth I have met a quite a few full timers over the years that I wouldnt let trim a bush in my front yard. 


By the way I am doing both are jobs whether you think so or not.

If you could do my job why are you working for peanuts for someone else's tree company. I guess some people just think small, oh yeah maybe its the drug testing that kept you out because your obviously smoking crack. 

I await another one of your intellectually challenged replies... One thing is for sure you live up to a lot of stereo types for a tree worker.


----------



## Tree Pig

ArborCARE(705) said:


> No problem man you make some valid points. The lake depth (Chemong Lake is 6 feet deep at it's deepest point!) at the shore was 3 feet and the ice was 2 feet thick so I felt pretty good. I was nervous as hell driving on the ice especially since a guy put his truck through the ice 20 mins south of here last week pulling out an ice hut. That lake is a lot deeper and has many rivers and underground streams taht don't freeze over that well. I know this lake quite well. I said a little prayer before I drove onto the ice!!
> 
> I definately don't recomend this to anyone, but knew the homeowner was getting a few quotes and priced it to be in and out in less than 3 hours. It's been a slow winter! Would I do it again? Yes, definately on this lake because I know it so well, but never on any other lake. The temp has been -20 for the last 3 weeks overnight.
> 
> At least you know what saws to use! Now, I will live up to another Canadian stereotype and crack my 10th beer for the night and continue celebrating my Toronto Maple Leafs stomping of the Ottawa Senators even though we are last place in the league!!!



Salut man I take back the Canadian jokes and sorry this post went astray it wasnt my intention at all.


----------



## Tree Pig

Come on Oldirt you must have the dictionary out trying to spell a word correctly or something this is taking too long.

This should be priceless


----------



## Tree Pig

Holy crap dude come on you have been replying for 10 minutes. I am dying to see this piece of literary art, but I have to be up in 6 hours I have an OT shift to work $500 to sit on my fat ass and do nothing.


----------



## clearance

ArborCARE(705) said:


> In my opinion looking up is the worst thing you can do. I can see when the tree is starting to go by looking at the back cut, and when it starts to open I know it's going. I would rather take a dead branch on the top of my hard hard than square in the face.



When the backcut opens, its time to get moving, and you want to be looking up so you can see whats coming at you. Granted, in your case it was a very clear and open area. A big branch on the top of your hat from way up will kill you. I know its hard to look up and cut, wedge, but you have to be aware of what is above you. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Tree Pig

Alright dude its going on 30 minutes you have been replying. Calling a friend for a big word or a cop joke? You better make this good man. Although I am not counting on it.
*OH MY CHRIST 40 minutes you have been replying to this thread then you just give up and leave with no reply. Well Im going to bed you let me down man. 
*

Words of wisdom from the great one


----------



## ChiHD

clearance said:


> When the backcut opens, its time to get moving, and you want to be looking up so you can see whats coming at you. Granted, in your case it was a very clear and open area. A big branch on the top of your hat from way up will kill you. I know its hard to look up and cut, wedge, but you have to be aware of what is above you. Best wishes to you.



 Sometimes I am guilty of enjoying the view too much!


----------



## oldirty

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> blah blah blah.





i do not work for peanuts.

and yes, you might cut wood for pay on your day off from milking the system but even in your wildest dreams you could not do what i do in the tree world. 

i know who you climb with. thats why i know your skill level. you do the easy stuff. thats why you think its easy.

start posting some pics. maybe earn some treespect.


----------



## clearance

oldirty said:


> treespect.



I like it, good new word. I know who you is oldirty, you a good treeguy, let it go.


----------



## oldirty

i actually left my house and just got back to finish that post. glad to see you were waiting. lol

nothing too bad. sorry to make you wait.


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> i do not work for peanuts.
> 
> and yes, you might cut wood for pay on your day off from milking the system but even in your wildest dreams you could not do what i do in the tree world.
> 
> i know who you climb with. thats why i know your skill level. you do the easy stuff. thats why you think its easy.
> 
> start posting some pics. maybe earn some treespect.



I am not looking for yours or anyone else respect here... You know Fishercat who I have only worked a few jobs with none of which have been a test of skill for anyone they have all been easy tree's. I have no problem climbing anything, but never pretended to have the experience of most here. Improving my knowledge is one of the reasons Im here. Take your "Treespect" (by the way thats queer) and shove it. Your an asshat. 


By the way I am glad you took your time writing that. It almost sounded like you may have graduated middle school for a change. Just toss in a capital letter here and there, maybe a punctuation in the appropriate spot and you could pass as a half way intelligent 3rd grader.


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> i actually left my house and just got back to finish that post. glad to see you were waiting. lol
> 
> nothing too bad. sorry to make you wait.



Had to run down the pub for another pint did yeah? Or was it a $5 piece from some dude on the corner?


----------



## oldirty

you are the asshat you c o c k sucker. 

keep making those accusations and i am going to be forced to punch that badge you can hide behind down your throat. and then i am going to sodomize you with your own police baton strictly for domination purposes.

why dont you beat it. you got nothing to offer anyone here.


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> you are the asshat you c o c k sucker.
> 
> keep making those accusations and i am going to be forced to punch that badge you can hide behind down your throat. and then i am going to sodomize you with your own police baton strictly for domination purposes.
> 
> why dont you beat it. you got nothing to offer anyone here.



There is that intellect showing through again. Im not that far away dude, you shouldn't be hard to find me *internet tough guy*. But you may not like what you find when you do. Ive never seen you have anything constructive to offer except how great you are. Come on down and punch my badge down my throat. That was a brilliant piece of sentence structure.


----------



## tree MDS

Some sweet trucks you have there arborcare. Was that a winch on the chipper?? (hard to see). How do you like the carlton? I have never used one of those. 

Nice cut too ... even though I'm a top cut first guy.


----------



## lumberjack333

tree MDS said:


> Some sweet trucks you have there arborcare. Was that a winch on the chipper?? (hard to see). How do you like the carlton? I have never used one of those.
> 
> Nice cut too ... even though I'm a top cut first guy.




Aye, top cut first as well

Things are slow for me down here right now, actually down at Humber until the end of March working on my apprenticeship (level 1). Milking the system for EI and enjoying my winter off. (Actually we pretty much wind up climbing and working at school three days a week right now, can't complain I guess... Its like being on a union crew. lol.)


----------



## tree MDS

Top cut first is much more forgiving in the event that your cuts dont line up perfectly.


----------



## oldirty

this is my last post for you som. do you really think i give a flying **** about sentence structure, grammar, or any of the likes?

if i did i would have finished college. go ahead and knock my intelligence if that is the best you got. we are in a tree care forum not chess club.

my issue with you is that you regurgitate information you've learned from this sight calling it your own. you dont know sht. and you are not sht. every morning i flush more talent down the drain than you have in your entire body.

i will gladly take a ride to meet up with mr400 on the bench. that dont mean sht to me. last i checked it took 5 cops to get me in the back of a cruiser and that was in a blackout. 

lets see what those short arms of yours do when i am stone cold sober.

once again. you are not a tree guy. take your gay ass down the line. you got nothing for me here and offer nothing to anyone else.

and if you think i am just posturing on the internet lets take this debate down the road. bring your boy fishercat and give him a video camera. win lose or draw it can get posted here on this thread. 

i dont give a #### about anything in my life pal other than treework. tuning you up would be a pleasure. 

you still want in PM me. enough of this ruining of threads.

sorry to have ####ed up your thread arborcare.


----------



## Tree Pig

oldirty said:


> this is my last post for you som. do you really think i give a flying **** about sentence structure, grammar, or any of the likes?
> 
> if i did i would have finished college. go ahead and knock my intelligence if that is the best you got. we are in a tree care forum not chess club.
> 
> my issue with you is that you regurgitate information you've learned from this sight calling it your own. you dont know sht. and you are not sht. every morning i flush more talent down the drain than you have in your entire body.
> 
> i will gladly take a ride to meet up with mr400 on the bench. that dont mean sht to me. last i checked it took 5 cops to get me in the back of a cruiser and that was in a blackout.
> 
> lets see what those short arms of yours do when i am stone cold sober.
> 
> once again. you are not a tree guy. take your gay ass down the line. you got nothing for me here and offer nothing to anyone else.
> 
> and if you think i am just posturing on the internet lets take this debate down the road. bring your boy fishercat and give him a video camera. win lose or draw it can get posted here on this thread.
> 
> i dont give a #### about anything in my life pal other than treework. tuning you up would be a pleasure.
> 
> you still want in PM me. enough of this ruining of threads.
> 
> sorry to have ####ed up your thread arborcare.



Your a child dude nothing but a child.


----------



## tree MDS

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Your a child dude nothing but a child.



I think you're just amazed to find out how most of the general public feels about cops S&M. You've been sheltered on account of your position I'm guessing.


----------



## 385XP

tree MDS said:


> Top cut first is much more forgiving in the event that your cuts dont line up perfectly.


Yes it is. very good video by the way ac nice equipment to.


----------



## tree MDS

385XP said:


> Yes it is. very good video by the way ac nice equipment to.



I really like arborcare's trucks, the lettering looks real nice.


----------



## 385XP

tree MDS said:


> I really like arborcare's trucks, the lettering looks real nice.


Yes it does i like it a lot i just dont like white trucks all that much though.


----------



## Tree Pig

tree MDS said:


> I think you're just amazed to find out how most of the general public feels about cops S&M. You've been sheltered on account of your position I'm guessing.



Nah man you got me pegged as the wrong guy. Like I said before I dont give a #### what anyone thinks of Cops. Im not some little kid who got picked on in high school and became a cop to get revenge on the world. I dont live and breath police work. As a matter of fact I come from a background exact opposite of police work. As you know I work in the ghetto dealing with REAL criminals, gang bangers and killers, not on the highway ticketing tax paying normally law obedient citizens for bull####. Dont get me wrong I am proud of some of the stuff I have done as a cop. But its not my life just my job so it really dont matter to me. If someone decides to make it personal that doesnt know me then I get offended.


----------



## 385XP

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Your a child dude nothing but a child.


your just a public servent thats all you need to learn to be more humble reallly.


----------



## Tree Pig

385XP said:


> your just a public servent thats all you need to learn to be more humble really.By the way were you picked on in school.



LOL nah man I refer you to the above reply. Im not the one that needs the humility lessons your looking in the wrong direction. Now go outside and make sure your sheep arent lonely IOWA pffffft.


----------



## 385XP

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> LOL nah man I refer you to the above reply.


Whats with the high and mighty attitude.do you think your better than other people? The way i look at life is everyone puts there pants on one leg at a time like me.


----------



## tree MDS

385XP said:


> Yes it does i like it a lot i just dont like white trucks all that much though.



My main color is black and green, with a yellow tree on the doors in an oval. Kind of like the batman logo. Goes good with the green and yellow Deere too.

My color sceme is sort of gettin away from me sinse I bought the white bucket and the blue chipper. I'm gonna paint the chipper next winter probably ...working on putting together another green old chevy one ton for this winters project. I'm not too fond of white either. I'm not gonna bother with the bucket though. I figure the white kind of makes that truck look like the surgeon type of deal.


----------



## Tree Pig

385XP said:


> Whats with the high and mighty attitude.do you think your better than other people? The way i look at life is everyone puts there pants on one leg at a timme like me.



Dude do you even read before you make these meaningless rants. What is so high and mighty about explaining I dont give a #### if anyone likes cops or not?


----------



## 385XP

tree MDS said:


> My main color is black and green, with a yellow tree on the doors in an oval. Kind of like the batman logo. Goes good with the green and yellow Deere too.
> 
> My color sceme is sort of gettin away from me sinse I bought the white bucket and the blue chipper. I'm gonna paint the chipper next winter probably ...working on putting together another green old chevy one ton for this winters project. I'm not too fond of white either. I'm not gonna bother with the bucket though. I figure the white kind of makes that truck look like the surgeon type of deal.


I like my trucks to be dark blue . Ive never had a truck letterd because ive never advetised. I dont do many yard trees i try to stay in the woods as much as i can.


----------



## 385XP

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Dude do you even read before you make these meaningless rants. What is so high and mighty about explaining I dont give a #### if anyone likes cops or not?


Ive read the whole thread and thats the way you came across to me. To many government employees have an attitude that they are better than a common person.


----------



## Tree Pig

385XP said:


> Ive read the whole tread tread and thats the way you came acroos to me.



hmmm well thats not me man and Im sorry if I come off that way but I was only defending myself. Maybe you like many others and you are just predisposed to resent what I represent as a cop.


----------



## tree MDS

385XP said:


> I like my trucks to be dark blue . Ive never had a truck letterd because ive never advetised. I dont do many yard trees i try to stay in the woods as much as i can.



BTW: nice saw the 385. I run a 24" bar on mine most of the time.

The 395 with a 28" bar does some serious damage too.


----------



## Tree Pig

*Well I am done*

But only done with this post sorry guys. ArborCare I apologize again for your post getting hijacked. I am not going to open this post again so if anyone has anything else to say your gonna have to get me somewhere else.


----------



## 385XP

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> hmmm well thats not me man and Im sorry if I come off that way but I was only defending myself. Maybe you like many others and you are just predisposed to resent what I represent as a cop.



I dont resnt cops at all just the way they conduct them selves is a little un proffessional . Ive seen cops act just as bad as anyone else while off the clock.


----------



## tree MDS

Cops are a necessary evil I suppose ... sort of like medical leaches and septic systems.


----------



## 385XP

tree MDS said:


> BTW: nice saw the 385. I run a 24" bar on mine most of the time.
> 
> The 395 with a 28" bar does some serious damage too.


yes the 385 has been very good to me. The 395 is a really nice saw too i just dont use them that often only in really big wood.oh ya i like stihl and dolmar too but dont tell nobody.


----------



## 385XP

tree MDS said:


> Cops are a necessary evil I suppose ... sort of like medical leaches and septic systems.


There are good cops but most of them are pathetic really. either just collecting a pay check or trying to get an honest person on something dumb.


----------



## tree MDS

385XP said:


> There are good cops but most of them are pathetic really. either just collecting a pay check or trying to get an honest person on something dumb.



Yeah, like corrections officers - theres another bottom feeder gig! Just doing time on the taxpayer's dime is all really. 

Then when they retire they can go spoil some sort of trade as a hobby.


----------



## 385XP

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, like corrections officers - theres another bottom feeder gig! Just doing time on the taxpayer's dime is all really.
> 
> Then when they retire they can go spoil some sort trade as a hobby.


yep


----------



## Taxmantoo

clearance said:


> When the backcut opens, its time to get moving, and you want to be looking up so you can see whats coming at you. Granted, in your case it was a very clear and open area. A big branch on the top of your hat from way up will kill you. I know its hard to look up and cut, wedge, but you have to be aware of what is above you. Best wishes to you.



What's the general opinion on this stuff?

http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/safety/council/newsletters/may06/may06


----------



## ChiHD

tree MDS said:


> Some sweet trucks you have there arborcare. Was that a winch on the chipper?? (hard to see). How do you like the carlton? I have never used one of those.
> 
> Nice cut too ... even though I'm a top cut first guy.



Holy crap slept away my hangover and missed a couple pages of chaos!!

I had the winch installed last spring (over 3 g's!!) and it has come in handy quite a bit. I never use it for pulling over trees, just hauling stuff to the chipper. Works great if you've got a tree down a slope or hill. The carlton is a great chipper, almost identicle to the bandits. Really heavy for a 9" chipper at over 5000lbs though. http://www.stumpcutters.com/wc_9inch.html check here for specs.

As far as making the top cut first, that is probably what most people would do and say but for some reason I like to make by bottom cut first...maybe the first guy I started with 17 years ago did it this way, or maybe I just did it that way. I do know that when I'm dropping really big stems that I do the top first. Not really something I've put much thought into but maybe I'll change it up a bit next week and see how things go.

Thanks on the trucks. My first truck was my 1999 F350 and it just happened to be white. I wanted to keep my brand consistent, so now they are all white and all of our equipment is carlton yellow! Also my 2 main competitors have blue, and red trucks and I wanted to be completely different.


----------



## ChiHD

taxmantoo said:


> What's the general opinion on this stuff?
> 
> http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/safety/council/newsletters/may06/may06



looks like some pretty good info. I would love to pay a guy to stand there and be my spotter like that pic on the front page but unfortunately not in the budget!!

I can completely understand looking up when removing trees in a fire situation like that and of course with dead trees, but with this particular tree there was no deadwood in the canopy and we did a pull test before cutting to try and break anything loose.

I think I could improve in many areas with the regards to safety, heck I'm not even wearing glasses in that vid and I'm guilty on very rare occasions of cutting without my chaps on. (very rarely, never while climbing and not recomending it by any means)


----------



## mndlawn

Nice job Arbor Care, everyone will have something different they would have done, but they weren't there.


----------



## summit583guy

great video, you look like you run a top notch operation there! 

Clearance- where do you work out of? where in bc?


----------



## clearance

summit583guy said:


> great video, you look like you run a top notch operation there!
> 
> Clearance- where do you work out of? where in bc?



No where now, I am just an unemployed mutt.


----------



## ropensaddle

Well it went lmfao. I believe I would have drilled the ice and fabbed a winch stinger to slip in under the Ice and had my truck and men on turf but hey I don't like to get wet lol. I see you did not get wet though, just sayin man. Also I would have laid down some timbers before the retaining wall again just saying man


----------



## ChiHD

Thanks SummitGuy!

Clearance, the retaining wall was already cracked in quite a few spots (made sure to get pics just in case!) and new homeowner is rebuilding it. I normally would thrown down some timbers as well as some old tires.


----------



## ropensaddle

ArborCARE(705) said:


> Thanks SummitGuy!
> 
> Clearance, the retaining wall was already cracked in quite a few spots (made sure to get pics just in case!) and new homeowner is rebuilding it. I normally would thrown down some timbers as well as some old tires.



Lmfao It is a very good thing me and Clearance like each other pal :hmm3grin2orange:


PS: I may patent a winch stinger for you guys in the north pole basically just a iron hook with an eye to fasten arborist block no sense being on the ice if you don't absolutely have to:monkey:


----------



## ChiHD

ropensaddle said:


> Lmfao It is a very good thing me and Clearance like each other pal :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> PS: I may patent a winch stinger for you guys in the north pole basically just a iron hook with an eye to fasten arborist block no sense being on the ice if you don't absolutely have to:monkey:



LOL I got confused by all the yellow stars!!

You guys still don't get it...THE ICE IS SAFE!!!!!!!! The trucks were on the ice to clean up, not just for an anchor point.


:deadhorse:


----------



## ChiHD

http://www.popularmechanics.com/outdoors/adventures/4212314.html


found from a quick google search. 

Tired of explaining the ice situation. They used to drive school busses accross the lake in the 70's and 80's. Not anymore because of insurance issues but you still regularly see dump trucks pulling mid sized excavators and equipment across.

For the tenth time...the lake is 6 feet deep max, water drops to 5 feet in winter, ice is min 2 feet thick, and shore depth is 2-3 feet.


----------



## deer slayer

:agree2: I'm with you on this one. Have friends in upstate new york they drive on the ice all the time. Like it was ice road truckers or something.. scared me to death, but locals enjoyed the short cuts it provided for them. And yes they had sanctioned races on it while i was there!!! CRAAAZZZYYY!!! This lake was said to be over 100' in places..


----------



## ropensaddle

ArborCARE(705) said:


> http://www.popularmechanics.com/outdoors/adventures/4212314.html
> 
> 
> found from a quick google search.
> 
> Tired of explaining the ice situation. They used to drive school busses accross the lake in the 70's and 80's. Not anymore because of insurance issues but you still regularly see dump trucks pulling mid sized excavators and equipment across.
> 
> For the tenth time...the lake is 6 feet deep max, water drops to 5 feet in winter, ice is min 2 feet thick, and shore depth is 2-3 feet.



Yeah but the combination of dead weight then impact and finally that base for the crap music would have me worried :hmm3grin2orange: I doubt I would be an Ice road trucker just sayinoke:


----------



## ChiHD

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah but the combination of dead weight then impact and finally that base for the crap music would have me worried :hmm3grin2orange: I doubt I would be an Ice road trucker just sayinoke:




OK you got me on the bass!! hahaha


----------



## ropensaddle

ArborCARE(705) said:


> OK you got me on the bass!! hahaha



Lol just think if your were on that side of lake and I on the other we would have rap being overpowered with Waylon Jennings lmfao


Or Merle Haggard:monkey:


----------



## ChiHD

ropensaddle said:


> Waylon Jennings Or Merle Haggard lmfao
> 
> 
> :monkey:



Nothing wrong with those 2. I am a music lover...not much I wont listen to.


----------



## oscar4883

Nice vid. I really liked the music. Not really familiar with classified. Waylon? Merle? How bout Hank III.


----------



## deevo

Nice drop Arborcare! Just remember when your bringing your trucks and equipment out on the lake....the insurance coverage on them stops soon as you put a wheel on the ice (don't know if you knew that or not) I know you said there was plenty of ice there. We had an ice rescue call last Friday night on one of our local lakes (I'm on the Fire Department), person drove their 09'F-150 out not even 75' went through, they had to jump into the water and hold on to the ice before being rescued. Now no truck, they have to pay out of their own pocket for recovery (likely in the spring)


----------



## ChiHD

deevo said:


> Nice drop Arborcare! Just remember when your bringing your trucks and equipment out on the lake....the insurance on them stops soon as you put a wheel on the ice (don't know if you knew that or not) I know you said there was plenty of ice there. We had an ice rescue call last Friday night on one of our local lakes (I'm on the Fire Department), person drove their 09'F-150 out not even 75' went through, they had to jump into the water and hold on to the ice before being rescued. Now no truck, they have to pay out of their own pocket for recovery (likely in the spring)




:deadhorse:

sorry man but don't wanna hear anything else about the F'in Ice!!

Feel like I've answered it enough in this thread.


----------



## summit583guy

Harry, these yankees just don't get it EH!!


----------



## ChiHD

summit583guy said:


> Harry, these yankees just don't get it EH!!



Is that you A Rod??

Deevo's from Barrie and I know he means well it's just the ice thing has been done to death already. Wouldn't of drove out there if we didn't basically live on this lake!

Hows work going out there, post some pics of those big ass trees you work on.


----------



## summit583guy

ive got a video that a friend made of us working last summer on a dvd but I dont know how to upload it on my computer from the disk


----------



## deevo

ArborCARE(705) said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> sorry man but don't wanna hear anything else about the F'in Ice!!
> 
> Feel like I've answered it enough in this thread.



I know you have,I wasn't giving you heck about that buddy! Who's that anthem song by you have playing there? Pretty cool mix! Just didn't know if you knew about the insurance thing!


----------



## deevo

summit583guy said:


> Harry, these yankees just don't get it EH!!



Is that what they call people from Ontario now? lol!


----------



## ChiHD

deevo said:


> I know you have,I wasn't giving you heck about that buddy! Just didn't know if you knew about the insurance thing!




Yeah I did, thanks. And no offence intended from me!




classified...check out the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjiwBwBL4Qo


----------



## dingeryote

LOL!!

Didn't even crack the Ice!

If I had done that, I woulda lost the winch truck and had to fish the winch operator out. Murphy hates me! LOL!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## ropensaddle

Ok no more Ice lm am curious though here that tree would be lucky to bring 750.00 cleaned up and stump gone is it like that there:monkey:


----------



## ChiHD

ropensaddle said:


> Ok no more Ice lm am curious though here that tree would be lucky to bring 750.00 cleaned up and stump gone is it like that there:monkey:





price pm'd rope.


----------



## Stihlcutter

*Geez*

You guys are all acting like a buch of kids,loooked safe and fine to me.Leave it alone damn


----------



## nitrousbaby

sweet video Ive always talked about dropping a tree out on the ice but never have. glad it all turned out good for ya


----------



## woodlotguy

If i am looking to get a little mechanical advantage I will cut a whole in the ice,I have a short metal bar that I tie into in the middle.Drop it down the hole and pull up and it sits crossways under the ice.It also has a ring with a small rope attached ,on one end,when you want it back you ease off of on the tie in point and pull on the smaller rope to retrieve it from under the ice.Works well.


----------



## Golf

mndlawn said:


> Nice job Arbor Care, everyone will have something different they would have done, but they weren't there.



True statement here.


----------



## treeslayer

you could have done it on half that ice. nice job, frozen lakes and rivers everywhere I look here, been waiting for a shot like that...


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> you could have done it on half that ice. nice job, frozen lakes and rivers everywhere I look here, been waiting for a shot like that...



We want a shot with you on skates chippin brush after climbing by Monday:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChiHD

ropensaddle said:


> We want a shot with you on skates chippin brush after climbing by Monday:hmm3grin2orange:



Rope the soundtrack in my latest vid was dedicated to you my fren! Hope you like it better than the last music!!!


----------



## NCTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Nah man you got me pegged as the wrong guy. Like I said before I dont give a #### what anyone thinks of Cops. Im not some little kid who got picked on in high school and became a cop to get revenge on the world. I dont live and breath police work. As a matter of fact I come from a background exact opposite of police work. As you know I work in the ghetto dealing with REAL criminals, gang bangers and killers, not on the highway ticketing tax paying normally law obedient citizens for bull####. Dont get me wrong I am proud of some of the stuff I have done as a cop. But its not my life just my job so it really dont matter to me. If someone decides to make it personal that doesnt know me then I get offended.



What did you figure out that you were gay and decide to be come a cop???:jawdrop:


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> What did you figure out that you were gay and decide to be come a cop???:jawdrop:



Why you looking for a date... HOMO.


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> What did you figure out that you were gay and decide to be come a cop???:jawdrop:



What did someone open a Casino near you so you decided you were Native American.


----------



## treemandan

oldirty said:


> so this is what it sounds like when you jerk off into your own mouth?
> 
> you and your money. blah b;ah blah. you sound like the typical hard on cop that thinks his sht dont stink.
> 
> whatever though keep doing those cake trees. thats the difference between the two of us, career wise. i could do both of your jobs no problem. you couldn't do mine.



With all due respect I say " settle down Binky".


----------



## treemandan

NCTREE said:


> What did you figure out that you were gay and decide to be come a cop???:jawdrop:



I'll bet the hardest thing for you to do is figure out which side you are on everyday.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> The only thing that would have made that interesting is if the ice gave way and the two trucks went under. Maybe you do that all the time and have confidence in it but I would think the dynamic forces are too unpredictable to risk that especially with your trucks and chipper on the ice.



You have a good point there.I guess those guys know their ice though. That is something to think about and watching it gave me chills as I expected something to happen along those lines myself.


----------



## ropensaddle

treemandan said:


> You have a good point there.I guess those guys know their ice though. That is something to think about and watching it gave me chills as I expected something to happen along those lines myself.



I know my ice would be on dry ground:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan

ropensaddle said:


> I know my ice would be on dry ground:hmm3grin2orange:



My ice would be floating in some vodka, keeping the olives company.
We have unpredictable ice around here. Upstate you can drive on it and there are some crazies round here that have done it.


----------



## NCTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Why you looking for a date... HOMO.



well if i was gay i could do lots better than you ugly fat azz.


----------



## NCTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> What did someone open a Casino near you so you decided you were Native American.



no actually i do have lenape in my blood and don't go to casinos. you remind me of that bruce willis movie were those queers trap him and the big black dude in the basement for S&M. Maybe your screen name should be S&M instead of SOM.


----------



## NCTREE

treemandan said:


> I'll bet the hardest thing for you to do is figure out which side you are on everyday.



What do you mean? Please clarify


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> no actually i do have lenape in my blood and don't go to casinos. you remind me of that bruce willis movie were those queers trap him and the big black dude in the basement for S&M. Maybe your screen name should be S&M instead of SOM.



Your six months too late on that one try some new material. Prolly all that weed slowing your motorskills down


----------



## NCTREE

sorry man haven't touch that stuff in a long time and I bet my motor skill are ten times fast than yours.


----------



## treemandan

My God! Its one thing to do this #### in a post that I or another idiot like me started but this is not right. I do apologize to CHid , thanks for sharing that crazy video, and hope he don't think the worst.
I mean to keep this #### going in someone else's house is rude.


----------



## NCTREE

ur right dan that wasn't right I just read that post that SOM post in another thread about navtive americans and casinos. He deleted it right away, it kind of ticked me off.


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> ur right dan that wasn't right I just read that post that SOM post in another thread about navtive americans and casinos. He deleted it right away, it kind of ticked me off.



Yeah I deleted it because I was trying to keep things peaceful. By the way I have a tribal card do you? or are you just another poser.


----------



## treemandan

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah I deleted it because I was trying to keep things peaceful. By the way I have a tribal card do you? or are you just another poser.



Do you have a badge? Lets see it.


----------



## NCTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Yeah I deleted it because I was trying to keep things peaceful. By the way I have a tribal card do you? or are you just another poser.



In order to have a tribal card you have to have ancestors that live or have lived on a reservation under the requirements through the bureau of indian affairs. My indian blood is a mynute trace on my fathers side. I could probably trace it back to a reservation though it would be extremly difficult and for what a card??? that really doesn't mean anything. You could take one look at my pops and see it so no I don't have a card.

Yeah I would like to see yours though since you claim to have one.


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> In order to have a tribal card you have to have ancestors that live or have lived on a reservation under the requirements through the bureau of indian affairs. My indian blood is a mynute trace on my fathers side. I could probably trace it back to a reservation though it would be extremly difficult and for what a card??? that really doesn't mean anything. You could take one look at my pops and see it so no I don't have a card.
> 
> Yeah I would like to see yours though since you claim to have one.



Im not sure about there but here a legit tribal card means the holder or children can attend state universities and some private ones for free. For that alone it is a plus.


----------



## Tree Pig

treemandan said:


> Do you have a badge? Lets see it.



Nope Im a poser.


----------



## NCTREE

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Im not sure about there but here a legit tribal card means the holder or children can attend state universities and some private ones for free. For that alone it is a plus.



I don't know where you get that info from but I think your wrong. The tuition assistance comes from the Tribe or Nation NOT from the Government.There are some college and universities that do give assistance to Native American students but you have to be at least 25% Indian blood.


----------



## deevo

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Im not sure about there but here a legit tribal card means the holder or children can attend state universities and some private ones for free. For that alone it is a plus.



Also here in Canada you don't pay any taxes if you have your status card (that's what it's called here)


----------



## Tree Pig

NCTREE said:


> I don't know where you get that info from but I think your wrong. The tuition assistance comes from the Tribe or Nation NOT from the Government.There are some college and universities that do give assistance to Native American students but you have to be at least 25% Indian blood.



I know it is a widely believed mith but it is true to an extent its not all schools or all tribes but there are schools here that have a tuition waiver for native americans and its not from the tribe. The tribe Abenaki from Vermont actually voted down a Casino or anything else, which I respect and is very honorable but the fact of the matter is they (they meaning members living on tribal land) are all very poor and live hard lives.


----------



## Tree Pig

deevo said:


> Also here in Canada you don't pay any taxes if you have your status card (that's what it's called here)



I actaully could get a status card there too, Tribal land runs from Vermont, New Hampshire and over the boarder into Canada. Half the tribe lives in the US and half in Canada still.


----------



## deevo

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I actaully could get a status card there too, Tribal land runs from Vermont, New Hampshire and over the boarder into Canada. Half the tribe lives in the US and half in Canada still.



Cool, also my friends who live on the local reserve only pay 40 cents a litre for gas! Not that I get them to fill up my trucks or anything!lol!


----------



## squad143

Wow, must be a slow winter. Lots of guys flexing their muscles and getting in an online pissing contest.

Thanks for sharing the vid Arborcare.


For what's its worth; I never take anyone's word on ice thickness. I'll drill my own holes and not only examine the thickness but also the quality. This year the ice is generally pretty thick.. not much snow though.


----------



## ropensaddle

squad143 said:


> Wow, must be a slow winter. Lots of guys flexing their muscles and getting in an online pissing contest.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vid Arborcare.
> 
> 
> For what's its worth; I never take anyone's word on ice thickness. I'll drill my own holes and not only examine the thickness but also the quality. This year the ice is generally pretty thick.. not much snow though.



I would rep you but outta bullets, I guess you guys know your ice.


----------



## Brush Hog

What happen to S-O-M's sig. line "part time tree guy full time nice guy" or something like that. I think he may be hanging out with fishercat too much 

Nice job on the chop and drop


----------



## woodguy105

ChiHD said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> sorry man but don't wanna hear anything else about the F'in Ice!!
> 
> Feel like I've answered it enough in this thread.



What!? you had your truck on the Ice!

Geez I for one wouldn't be telling some dude from canada what to do and or not to do on a frozen lake...but what do I know I'm not a cop or tree guy!

Cool vid arborcare something different for these guys to poke full of holes!


----------



## Stihlcutter

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> What were you expecting someone to jump up and praise you for a simple notch and drop. No idea on actual dimensions so lets just assume the tree ways 4000lbs its not far fetched to think that could be producing 40,000lbs of force on impact so I dont think that wondering how safe that was is that out of the ordinary and it wasnt meant to be offensive just curious. The part that bugged me was the music, bragging about being Canadian is like running around waving your bronze metal yelling I got third I got third... No one really cares.
> 
> 
> 
> So Oldirt since your the self appointed gods gift to tree cutters tell what was so impressive about that.



Acctually i watched this video about 4times over and almost all of the tree smacked down on the solid ground. Just barely on the rocked edge there. So only some branches hiit the ice
-ac


----------



## flushcut

It is just a fun video. The it could have went wrong, is worth talking about.


----------



## Rickytree

Wow thought you were going to have to get the gunnin sticks for that one...


----------



## Youngbuck20

Sweet video of all the eqpt on the ice, looked good. I'm the third generation of our family to drop trees on the lake from our swamp, no tree has ever broken through. We stop at lunch to have some hot dogs over over a massive fire on the ice using all the brush cut that morning. Other than some water no ice has ever broke. As for the song in the video, I hate hip hop rap crap but being Canadian how can you not like it. I wish i was Indian. No taxes, money from the casino (casino Rama), money for living to the age of 18 then more money for school and more money for any other reason you can come up with over an indian smoke. I live in kawartha lakes Ontario, anyone around here need a ground guy? In Barrie or haliburton or Peterborough? Cheers!


----------



## deevo

Youngbuck20 said:


> Sweet video of all the eqpt on the ice, looked good. I'm the third generation of our family to drop trees on the lake from our swamp, no tree has ever broken through. We stop at lunch to have some hot dogs over over a massive fire on the ice using all the brush cut that morning. Other than some water no ice has ever broke. As for the song in the video, I hate hip hop rap crap but being Canadian how can you not like it. I wish i was Indian. No taxes, money from the casino (casino Rama), money for living to the age of 18 then more money for school and more money for any other reason you can come up with over an indian smoke. I live in kawartha lakes Ontario, anyone around here need a ground guy? In Barrie or haliburton or Peterborough? Cheers!


 
Welcome aboard.....only 20 mins away from you! Glad to see more Crazy Canucks on here!


----------



## Youngbuck20

Where abouts are you? I'm taking urban forestry and Arboriculture in sept. U need a hand lol I can work my bag off lol


----------



## jg55056

Nice video. People don't understand the science behind droping something on the ice. What happens when you do a belly flop on water? You are abruptly slowed before sinking. Its a little thing called inertia. Objects at rest tend to stay at rest. The shear mass of 2 feet of ice coupled with the mass of the water beneath that would need to be displaced makes dropping the tree an easy decision. That ice isn't going to budge. You did good, keep it up.


----------



## ChiHD

Thanks for all the comments. Put a newer video up yesterday, and a couple more coming today.


----------

